# Egg Sharing Requirements



## elaine01 (Jan 25, 2007)

Does anyone know the requirements regarding who can egg share.  I've seen an issue raised on another site and it confused me and thought you ladies would have the answer.

If your partner has a problem with his sperm, can the women join an egg share scheme to get the IVF treatment needed or can egg sharing only be done if it is the women who has the fertility problem that requires IVF.  Or does this fall into the category that each clinic has their own guidelines.

I've never quite known if the NHS pays for treatment cycles when the man has a problem.  I've also always assumed that the NHS will not pay for me to have donor egg treatment as I'm over 40, but I have a young husband and we would remain childless without help.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi i'm not very knowledgeable about egg sharing but have been ringing round a few clinics and i think the cut off age is 35. I have PCOS and some clinics have said no point blank because of it, and some have said yes dependent on FSH levels being under 8 and BMI below 30 etc. So, what i'm saying is why dont you have a ring around and see where you stand?
Oh my husband has a low sperm count and our next step is down the IVF route. He has 2 children and we were ruled out of NHS treatment in our area because of it. To the best of my knowledge if youre allowed NHS treatment then they will treat you regardless of whom the problem is with. With egg sharing you can have IVF as part of the cost package, although if you require ICSI the cost of this is added to the price. Again the costs vary greatly from clinic to clinic and they all do things differently so would be worth ringing round i think. 
Sorry if i've garbled and not made much sense. Take care,
Clairexxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Elaine,

The cut off age for egg sharing is 35 (36 at some clinics) So unfortunatly you wouldn't be able to share your eggs.

Here is a thread which may be of interest to you you can ask on there about Donor Sperm/Eggs

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

There is also an over 40's board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

If your husband's sperm is ok then there is the option of 'Sperm Sharing' which is on the same lines of egg sharing. If your hubby donates you get a reduced cost cycle as long as he's fit, healthy, under the of 45 and has no medical/family history of genetic disease this could be an option to look into if money is tight and you don't get an IVF go on the NHS.

Bourn Hall Clinic in Cambridge do this, also I think a couple of the CARE Group of clinics will be doing sometime soon.

When it comes to egg sharing either partner can have the fertility problem. But if it's the man and his sperm is poor then you need ICSI, which bumps up the cost. But as I say you won't be able to share eggs as your over the cut off age.

Wishing you all the best

Love

Vicki x


----------



## elaine01 (Jan 25, 2007)

Many thanks for the responses.  I raised the question because of a posting on another site which confused me.  
As for me I know that DH and I will have to pay privately for donor egg treatment in the UK.  What I had not heard about is the sperm sharing scheme, DH is very concerned about the cost of the treatment so I wonder if he would consider it.  I'm registered with the Northampton CARE clinic so I'll check with them if they do the scheme.


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi, if you were wanting to receive someone elses egg as part of the egg sharing sheme i think there is an upper age limit older than 35 so fingers crossed you'll be okxxx


----------

